# Dried mealworms?



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I was at the pet store the other day and i saw that there was a big pack of dried mealworms there, i always get live ones for my Hedgie, but they are such a pain, i don't like to touch them because they really freak me out. And the closest pet store they are kinda expensive at $6-7 for 50 of them, and all of the containers i get, in a few days half of them seem to die and i have to throw out or they change into beetles (Juliet refuses to eat them) i have tried putting them in the fridge and feeding then veggies, but no luck. I usually give Juliet 2 a day as treats when she is out playing with me, and she loves them and gives her the extra fat that her low fat kibble doesn't provide. The Mealworms that i saw were about 10$ and i think they were around a lb of them, but they are dried mealworms for feeding birds? would they be okay for feeding hedgies? or no? and has anyone else tried dried mealworms and their hedgies didn't like them? Thanks for anyone's help!


----------



## Taralynxo (Oct 29, 2013)

If you keep the live ones in the refrigerator with holes in their container they should get stuck in position which stops them from changing. I've keep mine for days and nothing every happens. I just bought 100 live for $5 at my local pet store and have them currently stored in my refrigerator. Freeze-dried mealworms are actually bad for hedgehogs. It takes away all the protein and natural nutrients and actually makes them unhealthy for the hedgehogs to eat! Hope this helps


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I was feeding freeze dried ones until I read on here they're not good for hedgies. I started buying canned mealworms and my Tuesday loves them.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought the only problem with using freeze-dried ones as a treat is that too many can lead to impaction problems, so you have to be a total poop-watcher while figuring out the appropriate level...


----------



## Natashya (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been feeding my girl Flukers Freeze dried meal worms since I got her. The label says they have 48.8% protein 26% fat 6.9% fiber and 5.9% moisture they are 6 dollars for 1.6 oz. I called Flukers and the rep said they are safe for hedgies but because they are dry they may cause constipation if you feed them too many at once and to always allow the hedgie a chance to drink after giving them. They were one of the few things I could get her to eat when I first brought her home and I am pretty sure they were the main reason behind her putting on enough weight to deliver her pups safely. She was underweight and scrawny when I got her and the nearest store that sells live mealies was two hours away. Also an alternative to meal worms is boiled eggs if you are still having trouble


----------



## Natashya (Jan 6, 2014)

Be careful with the brand you get and try to get the one for reptiles as they have the oh so important moisture content. You can try dipping them in water 5min before feeding them to your pet to re hydrate them.

Also for keeping the one you get from the pet store alive longer try putting a damp paper towel and some grass cuttings in a plastic container with holes. Your thermostat on your fridge may be set too low.
Here is a site to help out http://www.exoticnutrition.com/limein.html
Also you will note that the nutritional values for live meal worms are
Fat 27.2%, Protein 49.6%, Carbohydrates 6.9 grams/100, Calories 471 calories/100 grams
according to this site
And Flukers is only marginally off from this


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks so much Natashya! The only pet stores around me that have mealworms available, when i get them they just don't seem healthy and good i guess? i got some from a family store that i love about 2 hours away, and they looked a lot better then the local ones... I will probably go drive a bit to a bigger pet store this weekend and see if they have other options. and make sure that they have moisture!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh i so forgot to comment on this post. Dried mealworms tend to have tougher skin and higher chitin content than a superworm so careful with giving a lot all at once. The only advantage of live mealies (or canned for that matter) versus freeze-dried ones is that they contain far more moisture need by hedgies than dried


----------

